# Kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm



## Kholanhquangminh89 (21 Tháng chín 2021)

Kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm là khái niệm chung về kho lạnh dùng để bảo quản các loại thực phẩm nói chung, như: thực phẩm đông lạnh, thực phẩm sơ chế, thực phẩm đã qua chế biến... Tùy theo từng loại thực phẩm mà có thiết kế nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh là khác nhau. Cụ thể:
- Thực phẩm đông lạnh thường được bảo quản trong kho lạnh có nhiệt độ -18oC.
- Thực phẩm sơ chế thường được bảo quản trong kho lạnh có nhiệt độ -10oC đến -5oC.
- Thực phẩm đã qua chế biến thường được bảo quản trong kho lạnh có nhiệt độ từ 0oC đến 5oC.
Vì vậy, tùy theo từng loại thực phẩm khác nhau mà thiết kế nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh phù hợp để bảo quản sản phẩm được lâu dài và tươi ngon nhất, đồng thời tối ưu được chi phí đầu tư và chi phí vận hành cho kho lạnh.






​ 
*CÁC YẾU TỐ CHẤT LƯỢNG CỦA KHO LẠNH BẢO QUẢN THỰC PHẨM:*​Kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm do Kho lạnh Quang Minh thiết kế luôn tuân thủ yếu tố chất lượng Châu Âu để đảm bảo độ bền, và tiết kiệm chi phí vận hành cho Quý khách hàng. Bao gồm các yếu tố sau:

- Panel làm vỏ kho lạnh: Được Quang Minh sử dụng loại panel chuyên dùng cho kho lạnh, được kiểm chứng qua hàng trăm công trình lớn nhỏ cả nước. Không sử dụng các loại panel trôi nổi, kém chất lượng.
- Sàn kho lạnh luôn được thiết kế lắp thêm lớp sàn nhôm chống trượt để đảm bảo độ bền chắc và tránh hư hỏng sàn kho sau một thời gian sử dụng.
- Cửa kho lạnh: Được sản xuất bằng cách đúc trực tiếp PU lên bề mặt Inox bằng dây chuyền hiện đại, cùng với các phụ kiện nhôm cao cấp theo tiêu chuẩn JIS. Tay khóa và bản lề được nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng và tuổi thọ kho lạnh được dài hơn.
- Các phụ kiện vỏ kho được thiết kế đầy đủ như: rèm cửa để tránh thoát nhiệt trong quá trình xuất nhập hàng, đèn kho lạnh là loại chuyên dùng chịu được độ âm và độ ẩm trong kho lạnh, nẹp góc bằng nhôm chống rỉ sét và đảm bảo độ cứng chắc cho kho lạnh, sử dụng silicon chuyên dùng để đảm bảo độ bền chắc cho kho lạnh.
- Cụm máy nén dàn ngưng: Đây là yếu tố then chốt nhất của kho lạnh. Quang Minh luôn lựa chọn các cụm máy chất lượng từ các hãng lớn trên thế giờ như Tecumseh, Bitzer, Dorin, ... nhằm đảm bảo độ bền cho kho lạnh và tiết kiệm chi phí bảo trì, sửa chữa kho lạnh trong suốt quá trình sử dụng sau này. 
Quý khách lưu ý tránh máy mới 95%: Vì các cụm máy nhập về được các nước thải ra thì chất lượng còn khoảng 30-40% chứ làm gì còn 90% hay 95%.
- Dàn lạnh: Luôn được kho lạnh Quang Minh lựa chọn dàn lạnh có thương hiệu, xuất xứ rõ ràng từ các hãng lớn trên khắp thế giới.
- Tủ điều khiển: Sử dụng đầy đủ các thiết bị bảo vệ cụm máy, dàn nóng, dàn lạnh... để đảm bảo độ bền cho thiết bị trong quá trình sử dụng lâu dài kho lạnh.
- Phụ kiện hệ thống lạnh như ống đồng, dây điện, gas lạnh... được Kho lạnh Quang Minh lựa chọn các sản phẩm chất lượng cao trên thị trường. Ống đồng có thương hiệu như Hailiang, ống Thái Lan với độ dầy từ 0.8mm đến 1.2mm. Dây điện là loại cáp điện chuyên dùng công trình với lõi đồng đạt chất lượng từ Cadivi...

Là thương hiệu lớn trong ngành kho lạnh của nước ta, Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn luôn đặt yếu tố chất lượng lên hàng đầu nhằm đảm bảo cho các công trình kho lạnh được Quang Minh lắp đặt luôn bền bỉ với thời gian và đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp trong nhiều năm phát triển.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (27 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng mười 2021)

Là thương hiệu lớn trong ngành kho lạnh của nước ta, Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn luôn đặt yếu tố chất lượng lên hàng đầu nhằm đảm bảo cho các công trình kho lạnh được Quang Minh lắp đặt luôn bền bỉ với thời gian và đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp trong nhiều năm phát triển.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89*


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
 Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (25 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (29 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (13 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (19 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (10 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (1 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## ducloi317 (3 Tháng tư 2022)

Như mọi người cũng đã biết hạt óc chó có rất nhiêu công dụng như: Hỗ trợ giảm cân, tốt cho tim, giảm huyết áp, cải thiện quá trình trao đổi chất,...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Nay ăn vặt “1515” xin chia sẻ với các bạn thêm cách làm sữa óc chó thơm, ngon, bổ, rẻ. Rất đơn giản và yên tâm tuyệt đối khi tự làm tại nhà





 Đầu tiên là tách hạt óc chó lấy nhân .





Tiếp theo là rửa sạch lại với nước đun sôi để nguội rồi cho máy sinh tố say cùng 1.2lít nước +1 hộp sữa tươi +1 chén sữa đặc .





Sau đó, đun với lửa nhỏ cho đến khi thấy sôi lăn tăn là tắt bếp .





Cuối cùng là để nguội và chắt vào chai cho các con dùng dần





Thời buổi này nên đầu tư cho sức khỏe cho bản thân cũng như cho gia đình của bạn. Sữa óc chó vừa ngon lại đảm bảo an toàn còn có ích cho sức khỏe. Ngại gì không thử đúng không nào!!


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (12 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng sáu 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

